# Camera for newbie.



## IronCruz (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, i'm planning to purchase a digital camera. My budget is strictly under 6k. I'll be using it for hobby photography and when on holidays and picnics. I have little bit of experience in photography. Preferred brand CANON, SONY.


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Canon powershot A2400 
16.0 megapixal
5x zoom
ios intelengence


----------



## IronCruz (Nov 14, 2012)

chandan3 said:


> Canon powershot A2400
> 16.0 megapixal
> 5x zoom
> ios intelengence




It costs over 7k. Please guys do suggest more. Why no replies? My needs are, excellent picture quality, even during night and good clarity while recording video as well as audio with it.


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

These will cost around 5.5k or less

A3200/A3300
A810
FH2
FH4
S1/S2/S3


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2012)

Canon A3200 if you can find. But discontinued.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> Canon A3200 if you can find. But discontinued.



Recommended....


----------



## clickclick (Nov 28, 2012)

How about Canon A2300 and A2400 IS?

Priced at 6300 and 7300 respectively on flipkart, u can get it for a lesser price on ebay


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2012)

A2300 does have electronic stabilization
A2400 is out of his budget...


----------



## clickclick (Nov 28, 2012)

nac said:


> A2300 does have electronic stabilization
> A2400 is out of his budget...



A2400IS here on ebay Canon PowerShot A2400 16MP, 5x Optical Zoom With MFG Warranty | eBay

after 7% discount using icici or hdfc credit/debit card would come upto 6111 rupees


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2012)

That's a nice deal... But I prefer one among the cameras from my previous post...


----------

